# My big man pen



## Final Strut (Feb 24, 2013)

This pen ended up being 1 minute to late to enter in the intermediate catagory over at IAP so I get to post it here. It is a Senior Gent wrapped with one of my black walnut shell blanks. I painted the tubes black and tinted the epoxy blue. In the right light it has some really cool blue black undertones. If you are looking for a hefty pen this is it. Enjoy

[attachment=19083] [attachment=19084]
[attachment=19082]


----------



## longbeard (Feb 24, 2013)

Good looking pen, I like the cast shells. 
I ran out of time with mine, i have a Blk Ti Jr. Gent II w/ amboyna on the lathe with a ca finish on it, just needs wet sanded.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 25, 2013)

Great coloring in this one Scott!
Form, Fit and Finish look great.
Is that some air bubbles in the cap in the 1st photo?

Les


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

Darn Scott,

I would have voted for that one over most of the choices.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 25, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Is that some air bubbles in the cap in the 1st photo?
> 
> Les



I hadn't noticed it until you pointed it out. After looking closer it is not air bubbles but what I think may be a little bit of dust trapped in a tiny void where the resin shrunk away from the walnut shell. Good catch.


----------



## balasharc (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice pen and the blank is very cool


----------

